# Attention Marion County Hunters



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 29, 2004)

Action alert!

Email from the GONetwork



A local government is set to vote on an ordinance that would basically ban hunting camps in an entire Georgia county. Last year another county considered a similar ordinance that would have regulated hunting camps out of that county. Hunters need to be aware that threats to hunting and shooting sports are unlikely to come at the statewide level but are highly likely to originate from county and city ordinances like the ones proposed right now in Marion County.

The Marion County Board of Commissioners is scheduled to vote November 9 on a slate of regulations that would make it virtually impossible to have a hunting camp in the county. The ordinance has 13 provisions, drafted by Marion County Extension Agent Roger Sinyard, including provisions that state all hunt camps must be permitted by the county and any “permanent structures” must meet county code for sewer and electric.

“We welcome hunters to the county,” said Roger. “As a community we recognize the value of hunting and hunting-related activities, and what they mean to the county. We are definitely not trying to regulate hunting out of existence. There were just a few incidences of problems, and we had no way to regulate them.”

According to Roger, under provisions of the new ordinance, hunters would have to apply for a permit at the county courthouse. Permitting fees have not been established or discussed yet, he said.

Other provisions are equally vague, including a provision that states, “All activities must be conducted at least five hundred (500) feet from a watercourse.”

In October of 2003, a similar ordinance was proposed by the Talbot County County Board of Commissioners. The ordinance was tabled when an overwhelming number of hunters showed up at the commission meeting to voice their opposition. It is critical that sportsmen pay close attention to their local county and city governments, and also the local governments of the counties where they hunt and fish.

The GONetwork is asking hunters who hunt in Marion County to join us in attendance at the county commission meeting on November 9. The meeting begins at 4:45 p.m. If you wish to address the commissioners,call 649-2603 to be put on the agenda.
The meeting will take place in the conference room of the brick office building located at 111 Baker Street, Buena Vista.

Right now, the Network is helping organize affected sportsmen and landowners in Marion County. We need local leaders to step up and spearhead this defense of hunting in Marion County.

Here is the entire Marion County Hunting Camp Ordinance:
“Only temporary buildings or structures such as recreational vehicles, travel trailers, and portable buildings may be used as temporary housing for hunting. Travel trailers and RVs must have current license, tag and tax decal. If a hunter chooses to leave a structure for a longer period of time, such structure shall be deemed permanent and all permits and requirements that apply for other like permanent housing must be met — electrical, septic, water and lot sites. All camps, whether existing or new must meet these requirements. There shall be no grandfather clause.
Any permanent structures must obtain a building permit from the county and meet all requirements that residents would have to meet to build a permanent structure. (Includes pole sheds, barns, equipment sheds, portable buildings and bath houses.)
Ordinance:
A: Sanitary facilities shall either be self-contained or shall conform to county and state health regulations: i.e. septic system.
B: Electrical connections shall meet requirements of uniform building code.
C: All structures and activities shall be located at least one hundred (100) feet from all property lines, including hunting stands.
D: All activities must be conducted at least five hundred (500) feet from a watercourse.
E: Activities shall not result in the destruction, loss or damage of natural, scenic or historic feature of major importance.
F: Outside storage and game processing areas shall be appropriately screened from view on all sides.
G: All parking and camping structures shall be screened from any adjacent residential lot and be a minimum of three hundred feet (300).
H: Existing wooded buffers shall be preserved for a minimum depth of fifty (50) feet or a similar landscape buffer shall be planted.
I: Preserve the rural and scenic quality of the landscape, particularly as viewed from public roads and adjoining residential lots.
J: Appropriate earth berms and mounds shall be constructed so as to prohibit projectiles from leaving a firing range. Such range construction and layout shall conform, at a minimum, to the requirements of the National Rifle Association (NRA).
K: Hunting camps must have 911 designation numbers at entrance/exit of public road. Numbers must be visible from the road.
L: All camps must be accessible for zoning and tax-assessing purposes.
M: All camps must be permitted before established.”


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2004)

*typical bull*

Always somebody wanting to regulate everybody. We may be a free country with  better conditions than most, but we're the most regulated free people in the world. there are some that think there should be a fee, permit, code and regulations for everything we do in life. We better keep an eye on these folks.
Our county quietly created a job for building codes and permits. Nobody can tell us how the position was filled, who pays the wages, or if the fellow who filled the position is qualified for the job. Now he has a new truck with a large star on both sides, sort of like the law or something. Imposing, threatening to say the least, then big letters saying "Code Enforcement". What's this country coming to? Guess he'll have a badge and pistol before it's over. Lets throw some tea in the harbor.


----------



## Son (Oct 30, 2004)

*another thought*

Many hunt camps are used by hunters from other counties or states. They wouldn't be aware of such regulations until it hit them in the face. Many counties fail to realize hunting season and the hunters who visit their counties enhance the economy. An anti-hunter in the right position could make it very uncomfortable and difficult on hunters.


----------



## CAL (Oct 30, 2004)

For information purposes,
Stewart Co. is about to do the same thing or has talked about it.The problem stems from campers being pulled into the county and left year in and year out.No tags or taxes are being paid on any of these campers.People who live in the county are paying taxes on their own personal property.These same people feel like it is only fair for everyone to pay taxes on what is in the county Jan.1 of each year that others own as well.Co.Commissioners have figured these campers are not being taxed where they are from nor where they are presently located.Commissioners feel that these campers should pay a local co.tax if they stay in said co.The same applies to buildings located in the county.
If I build a building,it has to pass building codes and I will have to pay taxes on said building as I am doing on buildings I own now.Landowners are fixing to be taxed on buildings located at deer camps and the same buildings are going to be inspected for code purposes the same as any other existing building on said property.

I am presently on the Co.Board of Tax Accessors and I am only there for one reason.That being everyone in this Co. being treated fairly.The tax rate in this Co.(Stewart) is .02275 mills x 40% of FMV(Fair Market Value)=Property Tax.I have nothing to do with the millage rate it is set by the state,Co.Commissioners,and Co.School Board.My only concern is all property be valued equally according to its value.

As a hunter I also see the point of the hunters with hunting camps.Seems everything has some code that has to be met in order for everyone to be happy.You would think a person in a country Co. could do what he or she wanted on their own property.Well,not so any more.If I build a poll barn I have to have the site inspected and a building permit issued in order to keep from being fined.Most people are like myself and think building codes are not needed untill your neighbor wants to put in chicken houses,livestock feed out,or maybe a hog operation.Then building codes and zoning look pretty good! Enough said!


----------



## Son (Oct 31, 2004)

*codes, regulations, etc.*

I still say, there's enough fees, permits, taxes and regulations. Wish they would leave the temporary hunting camps alone.


----------



## CAL (Oct 31, 2004)

Son,
I am in agreement with most of what you are saying.If we have to have all these permits and fees,I just want everyone to be charged equally or fairly.I am sick of the"good buddy" system where one is paying and another is not!

Funny,I am already getting the feeling of not being wanted on this board.Doesn't worry me none,just makes it more interesting!


----------



## Son (Nov 1, 2004)

*board*

Nothing personal, and appreciate you expressing your position. But, speaking about being fair for all. It's never been and probably never will be that way. Just the way the world goes around. Hunting has enough problems without pressure from those who may not hunt. Hunter numbers are declining, we see less involvement by youth. Cost of hunting, licenses, leases etc. keep going up. Timber Companies are increasing fees by approximately .28 cents per acre each year. I live close to hunting and don't require a camp, but I am concerned for those who do. Nothing new, I've been defending our outdoor liberties since the early 70's. Speaking for such groups as the Suncoast Hunters, Unified Sportsmen, Florida Bowhunters and the Florida Freshwater and Game Commission during the 70's and early 80's. I'm a bowhunter education instructor and have taught in Alabama, Florida and Georgia. Received certification from Bill Wadsworth, (founder of the program) at River Ranch Acres in Florida, mid 70's. Keep in mind, we're talking about temp hunting camps, not permanent hunting lodges. Keep on and they'll want permits for tents, tree stands and elevated box blinds.
Son


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 1, 2004)

Heard County already requires a permit for campers already.  

I see it as nothing more than a way for the county to generate more funds and as a way to shut down a camp that's bothering someone local.  Because most of the camps don't abide by the county regulatons 100% of the time, they are easy targets.

I mean lets get real, who's going to install a septic tank in a temp. deer camp on leased land?... : 

So far in Heard County it is more of a hassle than anything having to mail in their form along with a check for $16...


----------



## CAL (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree,and don't know what the out come is.If local gov.keep on keeping on hunters will just back off.Hunting is relaxation and therapy for most.After a while when it gets to be too much,well you can take the fun out of it.Hunters in this county bring in much needed revenue.I am on the tax bd.in this co.and I did speak out against it.

To me it is sorta like salt water fishing in Florida.There is so many regulations to have to contend with till it is just not worth it any more.


----------



## m.owens (Nov 1, 2004)

Well hunters it's up to us to let the board know how we feel about the permits . It being on a day during the week I know most of us can't take off to be there. I'm going to be there with others from our club. Let them know before the vote. Just being there will help to keep this from happening with. Try to be there. See You There

                Grey Ghost Hunting Club


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 1, 2004)

At $16 a camper, the county sure isn't getting rich off of the deal in Heard County.  I honestly think it is just a means for the county to shut down any camps that are having problems with the locals or vica-versa.

Regardless, I'm against it all the way.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 5, 2004)

We're having the same sort of problems in Kentucky.  As of yet, most counties in the state do not have local zoning or building code ordinances, but it is being contemplated in a lot of cases and has been brought up in this county.  We have a few things currently in place.  For example you can not have your electric approved until you have your septic approved.  

I see both sides of this problem clearly.  We have 2 houses located at an intersection of one highway that there is no possible way in hadees that either of them has a septic system unless the houses themselves are on top of the leach lines.  I know for a fact that both are straight piping into the creek that runs beside them.  When they brought city water through there 5 years ago, I felt real sorry for the guys having to put that line through the creek at the intersection.  What many of the neighbors wanted and what I though would be the right thing to do was for the county health department to condem both houses and force them to be torn down then widen the intersection and create a turn lane.  I wouldnt' want to tell someone what to do on their land, but when you dump poopoohead in the creek that flows through everyone's property, that's a different story.

That said, I hate to see times come to the point that we have to have a building inspector check every barn, equipment shed, tree house and what not someone constructs.  Kentucky does not require you to license a trailer unless it is a commercial trailer.  For example, my boat trailers are not tagged.  You do not have to tag a horse trailer, car trailer, equipment trailer etc.  You do have to tag a tractor trailer or a commercial car hauler but only if the truck pulling it is subject to ICC regs.  

They do highly encourage you to "optionally" tag your travel trailer.  They say, "You could run into problems in other states" pulling an unlicensed trailer which I suppose is true.  I got my hind end chewed in Florida once with a boat trailer with no tags on it.  However, the sole reason for them wanting you to tag the travel trailer is obviously to tax it.  I don't own one yet, but if I ever buy one, you can bet I won't do it unless I'm beat over the head and forced to by some state I'm pulling through.  It might even be worth a fine to not tag it.  Kentucky taxes the pee out of anything they get ahold of.  For example my 2004 F250 will cost me about $850 per year in tax.  My Ranger boat if tagged in Kentucky would still be valued at the $17,000 I paid 5 years ago for it and would cost about $350 per year in tax.  Kentucky will not ever reduce the taxable value of a boat.  Basically, in Kentucky you'll pay sales tax on vehicles or boats every year you own it.  If you own it on January 1 and sell it on January 2, you'll pay a full year's property tax on it.  If you buy it on Dec 31 you'll pay sales tax in December and property tax becomes due the next day.  I normally buy a vehicle in November or December and run a temp tag till after New Years's day.   : 

On Kentucky's boat population.  I would venture a guess that there are at the very minimum 3 boats in this state for every boat registered in it.  In counties that boarder Tennessee, the number is significantly less.  Tennessee charges $56 to license and tax a boat for a 3 year time period.  You can bet that my Ranger has an orange tag on it.  I noted in one 60 boat local tournament that I saw 3 Kentucky tagged boats.  That I know of, none of the fishermen actualy lived in Tennessee.  BTW:  It's perfectly legal.  Boats are federally regulated and can be registered in the state in which they are used the most.  Who's to say that I do not fish in Tennessee more than I do in Kentucky.  On average our club holds 7 of the 12 tournaments in Tennessee.

I hope you all beat this thing or at least get it calmed down to livable

Skipper


----------



## Toffy (Nov 15, 2004)

*m. owen, did I see you?*

M. Owen, did I see you at the meeting last Tuesday? Did you get thrown out with the rest of us?


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 15, 2004)

How did the meeting go, from the sounds of it not to good?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 15, 2004)

Our camp in Heard County looks better than the trailers down the road.  :


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 15, 2004)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Our camp in Heard County looks better than the trailers down the road.  :



You can say that again Mike!  Some may think you're just joking, though it's the truth.


----------

